# Low water pressure in kitchen faucet after replacing water heater



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Check the aerator first -


----------



## SusanonDaffodil (Jan 11, 2009)

At the kitchen sink?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

:yes:
The aerator/screen and any other filters in line with the the clogged faucet.


----------



## ASEflorite (Jan 15, 2009)

*Low Water Pressure*

Are you having low water pressure all over the house of just couple spots and is it just the hot lines?

Nick Christiansen
ASE Flo-Rite Inc.
Serving Wisconsin/Illinois
www.aseflorite.com


----------



## zosoplumber (Nov 21, 2008)

probrably debri from the change of heater, shavings of metal or plastic, or even a chunk of glue if used, if the kitchen sink is the path of least resistance, then you should have junk in the airator, anyone can do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pakrat (Jan 27, 2011)

*Low water pressure in Kitchen faucet after Water Heater installation*

Had to remove older water heater to rebuild floor. Then put W/H back in, but didn't have full water pressure to the hot side of kitchen faucet. Rest of the faucets in house were OK. So here is what I did to find the problem.

1. Removed aerator on the kitchen faucet, had a little junk in it, cleaned and put back in. Still low water pressure in the hot side. Cold side Good.

2. I shut water valve off to the hot side, opened hot faucet to drain excess water off, then removed the Hot side valve from the top of faucet. Looked clean, no junk or restriction. Reinstalled, Water on, still low water pressure.

3. Shut hot water valve off again, took off one fitting of the supply line which connects the HOT water faucet under the sink, put the end in a bucket and slowly turned on the HOT water shut off valve, still low pressure, but this could clear the line, but was still restricted by something possibly stuck in it; took off the Hot water supply line from under the faucet, and on the valve. Put a towel under faucet, there will be some water coming out. I had another supply line that I knew was good, so I hooked it to the Hot shut off valve, put the other end in a bucket, and slowly turned on the shut off valve, Now I got full pressure. SO THE SUSPECT IS THE OLD SUPPLY LINE. Took the old supply line and ran a long wire through it an out pops a piece of RUST that was partially blocking the Hot supply line restricting the full pressure flow. 

Just a process of elimination. Hope this information will helps someone else that has the same problem. Worked for me.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Pakrat said:


> SO THE SUSPECT IS THE OLD SUPPLY LINE. Took the old supply line and ran a long wire through it an out pops a piece of RUST that was partially blocking the Hot supply line restricting the full pressure flow.


Do you have copper pipes? If so, rust particles in them can cause pin hole leaks over time because of a dissimilar metals problem. Maybe try to flush out all of your copper hot water pipes as best you can though I don't know how well doing that can dislodge rust particles.

HRG


----------



## Pakrat (Jan 27, 2011)

To Homerepairguy:

No copper pipes, all old galvanized ones, so I know I will still have rust problems, but will have to deal with them due to not being able to financially to replace them at this time. Thanks for your concern though.

Pakrat


----------

